# Trying to get my iPad to upload these pics ...



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Yay okay go iPad! Will upload one pic per post ... Tear him apart! Last pic will be the most recent one.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Yay! Okay it worked. This is Flashy Zippin Zipper, my 10 yr old AQHA gelding. My iPad will only let me upload one pic at a time, so these pics go from oldest to most current, the first being from a year ago, the last a few weeks ago.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Zippy butt


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Same day as butt pic sometime last year


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Most recent a few weeks ago standing in his field


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

And if anyone knows anything about his lineage "Flashy Zippin Zipper" being his name, then feel free to fill me in on that too!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

It could well be the photo, but he looks dropped in his front pasterns and standing like he is uncomfortable in the most recent photo. Hopefully just the photo.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

He very well could have been uncomfortable with the heat and bugs. He was also suffering from a locking/popping stifle that week.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Can anyone offer a confo crit?


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm no expert, but he is a bit light boned and has a VERY upright shoulder. Long back, low withers and he seems underweight to me. Overall, seems like a nice horse, I don't see any glaring faults. Nice, low hocks as well. Also, how do you upload pics with your iPad?! That's what I'm on and I can figure out how!!!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Underweight???? Everyone tells me he is fat!!! Haha! I go to advanced options, click the paper clip and it lets me chose from my library, and you click upload after you select the pic and then close the window, it should then be listed under your attachments for the post. It will only let you do one at a time. Let me find more pics of Zip.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Most of our pics are u/s, so I'm searching lol


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol, it might just be he has prominent hip bones. I love his color!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

This is my 5'11" 225lb bf riding him, first time riding in 12 years  lol


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

He has never been a very easy keeper.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

But he is a fatty at the moment


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol, overall I really like him. He has the very upright shoulder, but I'm pretty sure your not interested in dressage, lol. He might be a very little over at the knee, but not enough to cause issues.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

We actually do a little western dressage, he seems to have no problems. Wouldn't the shoulder make him more choppy?

Does anyone know anything about his bloodlines?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Chickenoverlord said:


> I'm no expert, but he is a bit light boned and has a VERY upright shoulder. Long back, low withers and he seems underweight to me. Overall, seems like a nice horse, I don't see any glaring faults. Nice, low hocks as well. Also, how do you upload pics with your iPad?! That's what I'm on and I can figure out how!!!


It's a very long and painful process lol, but i do it the same way with the computer, just takes twice as long


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes RedTree, 3x as long! Lol!


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, the shoulder makes his movement more choppy, but a horse can only extend his front legs as far out as the angle of his shoulde, so it can make extension dificult. As long as your not doing high levels you should be fine. I do lower level dressage with my Arab and he has a very upright shoulder


----------

